# zusätzlich noch



## davlar

Hola a todos,

- Wir brauchen noch zusätzlich die Chemie-Analyse.

Mi pregunta es por qué tiene que ponerse la maldita partícula "noch" que me trae de cabeza. ¿No se puede decir simplemente "Wir brauchen zusätzlich die Chemie-Analyse"?
En caso de ser posible mi opción ¿qué diferencia hay con la que lleva el "noch"? No creo que puedan ser iguales las dos frases sino no pondrían el "noch" entiendo. ¿qué misión tiene entonces la partícula "noch" ahí?
Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## anahiseri

entiendo tu indignación, daviar. 
aunque te parezca, extraño, el sentido no cambia con o sin el "noch". Pero esas cosas también ocurren en español.
De todos modos, poniendo el "noch" hay como una mayor insistencia.

Quizá tendría más sentido poner el "noch" si se han mencionado ya varias cosas además de la Chemie-Analyse; es como decir, *esto, esto, eso, aquello y además todavía otro
*
y no ponerlo si solo tienes una cosa adicional, la Chemie-Analyse.

Pero bueno, el algo muy  subjetivo.

Aver si asoma por aquí un Muttersprachler de verdad, que yo no lo soy del todo. Pero no te hagas muchas esperanzas de que esto se puede explcar satisfactoriamente.


----------



## anahiseri

davlar said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> - Wir brauchen noch zusätzlich die Chemie-Analyse.
> 
> Mi pregunta es por qué tiene que ponerse la maldita partícula "noch" que me trae de cabeza. ¿No se puede decir simplemente "Wir brauchen zusätzlich die Chemie-Analyse"?
> En caso de ser posible mi opción ¿qué diferencia hay con la que lleva el "noch"? No creo que puedan ser iguales las dos frases sino no pondrían el "noch" entiendo. ¿qué misión tiene entonces la partícula "noch" ahí?
> Muchas gracias.
> 
> davlar


Ejemplo del español que es aún más raro: una oración que significa lo mismo con y sin *no. *¿alucinante, a que sí? (y no dirías "¿alucinante, a que no? "

No hablaré con él hasta que se disculpe.
No hablaré con él hasta que no se disculpe.


----------



## Tonerl

anahiseri said:


> aunque te parezca, extraño,* el sentido no cambia con o sin el "noch" *



*Wir brauchen „zusätzlich/außerdem/auch/zudem“ die Chemie-Analyse.*

*noch:*
verwendet man sehr oft als Verstärkung anderer Adverbien wie (außerdem, zusätzlich, dazu, überdies, ansonsten, auch, ferner, fernerhin, zudem), etc...

*aún/todavia:*
se utiliza muy a menudo como refuerzo de otros adverbios


Espero haber ayudado un poquito !?


----------



## anahiseri

Efectivamente, Tonerl, tu le llamas Verstärkung, creo que es más o menos lo que yo he denominado insistencia.


----------



## Tonerl

anahiseri said:


> Efectivamente, Tonerl, tu le llamas Verstärkung, creo que es más o menos lo *que yo he denominado insistencia*.



*insistencia (énfasis) *
A mi parecer "*insistencia" *ha caído como pedrada en ojo de boticario.!!! 

Saludos


----------



## davlar

Hola a todos,

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta Tonerl.
Te agradeceria profundamente si pudieras ponerme un par de ejemplos (con su traducción literal) donde se vea el uso enfatizante del noch.

Muchísimas gracias.

davlar


----------



## Tonerl

davlar said:


> un par de ejemplos (con su traducción literal) donde se vea el uso enfatizante del noch.


was haben Sie außerdem/ zusätzlich/ansonsten/zudem *(noch)* an Erfolgen aufzuweisen?
¿qué otros éxitos puede aducir?

Ich wollte schon immer mal nach Mexico, es ist wunderschön dort und zudem/außerdem/zusätzlich kann ich *(noch)* mein Spanisch  verbessern
Desde siempre (seit jeher) he querido ir a México, es hermoso y por otra parte, podría mejorar mi español.

Die Wohnungen, die mir gefallen haben, waren sehr teuer und zudem/außerdem/zusätzlich gab es *(auch noch)* viele Bewerber für diese Wohnungen. 
Los pisos que me gustaban eran muy caros y además había muchos interesados en ellos 

 Die Gesellschafter wollen, dass die Beträge *(auch noch)* in der Bilanz erscheinen, so wie sie es auch müßten. 
Los socios sí quieren que los importes aparezcan en balance, además de que asi deberia ser.  * etc... *

Saludos


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias Tonerl. Estoy impresionado por los ejemplos. Son muy didácticos, aunque lo que pretendía era ver un ejemplo sin "noch" con su traducción y ese mismo ejemplo incluyendo el "noch" y su traducción, de manera que se pudiera apreciar la diferencia o quizás poder ver ese carácter enfático del que hemos hablado. No sé si sería mucho pedir ya...en cualquier caso muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## elroy

Wir brauchen zusätzlich... > Necesitamos también...

Wir brauchen noch zusätzlich... > Además, necesitamos también...


----------



## davlar

Danke!


----------

